# Favorite Halloween movies & TV shows to watch.



## magic_voice (Aug 4, 2005)

Halloweentown (all of them)


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

The Crow
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Halloween
Halloween II
Sleepy Hollow
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (Original)
Friday The 13th
A Nightmare On Elm Street
The Thing


----------



## gasssman49 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dear Zeeboe, You have excellent taste!!! I haven't seen the Garfiels special in three years. I loved that episode' Tom T


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Around our place it would be Sleepy Hollow, Charlie Brown, Simpsons, Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein, Nightmare Before Xmas in no particular order. We have a little girl, our viewing is somewhat moderated. I recently ordered Saturday Night Live - Hallowe'en from Amazon.


----------



## gasssman49 (Jul 7, 2005)

Zeeboe, did you forget SPACED INVADERS, those little aliens that crashed landed on earth at halloween, TOM T


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

OH YEAH. I can't believe I forgot that one. I loved Space Invaders as a kid and I still love it now. Thanks man. I edited my first post and added Space Invaders along with a few others I forgot.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Charlie Brown
Nightmare Before Xmas
Sleepy Hollow
Christopher Lee vamp flicks
Halloween


Boy, you guys are putting me in the "mood"!....


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh and forgot one of the best.....Hellraiser!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Return to Oz and The Blair Witch Project are also some of my favs. Granted, both movies are not about Halloween but both take place during Halloween and that makes them good enough for me.


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Mad Monster Party!

Pumpkinhead, A&C meet Frankenstein, Hellraiser, Underworld, Lost Boys...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I watch horror movies all year round, but nothing gets me in the mood like watching "It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown." Absolute classic.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I love the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and also another animated show called " Night of the Headless Horseman". Fox showed it some years ago and it's a good thing I taped it cos I haven't seen it on tv since then. I personally liked the style of animation although many did not. However the story was very well told and quite scary for animation. I would like to see it on a DVD with 5.1 sound.

And wasn't there a movie years ago called "Dark Night of the Scarecrow"?

ironmaiden


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hocus Pocus. ALWAYS gets me into the spirit I watch it twice at the beginning of October and at the end. Gonna try to look into getting it on DVD this year because I have had my video of it since it came out and me watching it so much has really worn it down. lol.

Other favs are:

Halloweentown
South Park "Pink Eye"
Halloween
And just about any other horror movie or Halloween oriented show.  If it has anything to do with Halloween.. I will watch it!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I used to like the Roseanne Halloween episodes
Tree House of Horror are always the best!

Plus any horror movie they decide to run at the time!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*Home Improvement, Roseanne, The Simpsons*

Those are my 3 favorite Halloween shows. 

As a kid, and the kid still in me, I loved Charlie Brown and Garfield episodes.

There are a dozen scary movies that we may play during a party if people are just sitting around. Freddy 1-18, or however many they made. Texas Chainsaw. Etc.

But Home Improvement is my favorite.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Here are my favorite's:
1)Halloween 1-8
2)Hocus Pocus (which I watch at least 1 every 2 weeks)
3)Blair Witch Project, Exorcistm, Children of the corn, Dark night of the scarecrow(old 1970's flick) 
4)Rosanne Halloween Episodes
5)My promotional tap of spooky world with a live performance of the monster mash by bobby pinket!


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

too many to list but...
1)Quackbusters buggsbunny 
2)night of the living dead
3)puppet master
4)critters
5)stevin king flicks cujo,Christen,cats eye, and all the others
6)house
7) any and all other horror movies


----------



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

I used to love to watch the Disney Halloween special as a kid. I haven't seen it in years and I really miss watching it since it put me in the Halloween spirit. Hocus Pocus is also a favorite.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hocus Pocus is becoming a yearly tradition with my wife and I.

Zeeboe, where, if anywhere, do you still find episodes of Pete & Pete?!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Arsenic and Old Lace (The couple marries on and the action takes place on Halloween!)

Scooby Doo Halloween specials (we watch this and the animated stuff while carving pumpkins) 
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
Monster House
Nightmare Before Christmas
House on Haunted Hill (both original and remake)
Frankenstein
Bride of Frankenstein
The Mummy
The Wolfman
Hold That Ghost
Abbott and Costello Meet.... (all of the monsters)
Creature From the Black Lagoon
Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Nosferatu
Susperia
Evil Dead (all 3)
Dawn of the Dead
ALL OF THE HITCHCOCK MOVIES!!!
Mad Monster Party
Hammer Pictures: Curse of Frankenstein, Horror of Dracula, etc..
Halloween
House of Wax (1933 and 1953 versions)
An Amercian Werewolf in London
Jeepers Creepers
Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original)
The Thing
THEM!

and sooooo much more that I'm forgetting. Dh is a movie collector, so we have tons of movies, especially the horror/suspense genres


----------



## Ariadnae (Aug 28, 2007)

I count the days to AMC's Monsterfest every year! 

I LOVE:

1. Universal's Dracula, The Mummy and The Wolfman
2. All Vincent Price/Roger Corman Poe flicks: The Masque of the Red Death, The Fall of the House of Usher, The Tomb of Ligeia, The Pit and the Pendulum, An Evening with Edgar Allan Poe.
3. The Haunting (1963)
4. The House on Haunted Hill (both versions).
5. Hellraiser
6. The Exorcist
7. Disney's The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
8. Hell House
9. Halloween
10. Shaun of the Dead and An American Werewolf in London.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Forgot to add:

Young Frankenstein 
Shawn of the Dead

Love those!


----------



## ChiliPete (Aug 21, 2007)

The Garfield halloween episode has always been my favorite. My second favorite are the old Disney cartoons. I was able to find Gafield on DVD to show my kids, but I haven't been able to find any of the old Disney halloween cartoons on DVD. My favorite was the one with Mickey, DOnald, and Goofy investigating the haunted house.


----------



## Huffman Haunts (Jul 31, 2007)

Geez, to narrow it down would be hard.
I have to watch Halloween after the TOTs are gone for the night or it just doesnt even feel right!


----------



## Ida Hermansdorfer (Oct 20, 2002)

*So, when do you sleep??*

Just wondering when you have a chance for other activities during the Halloween season, unless you are like me, and have a digital video recorder, which means you fast forward the commercials! Let me know if the Pete and Pete Halloween show is on!!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

you guys mentioned all of my favorites already, except...
Shadow of the vampire
that was creepy


----------



## funbag (Aug 12, 2007)

Here are my favs (in no particular order):

Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Freaks N' Geeks (Tricks or Treats Episode)
Dark Night of the Scarecrow
Halloween 1
Scariest Places on Earth
Most Haunted
Ghosthunters
A Haunting (Discovery Channel Show)
Burnt Offerings
Blair Witch Project
Candyman
Home Improvement
Evil Dead
Jeepers Creepers
Stephen King's The Stand
Stephen King's Children of the Corn
The Birds


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Universal's Monster Legacy collection
House of Usher and Pit and the Pendulum
Hammer Horror (1957 till about 1967)
The Abominable Dr. Phibes
The Bela Lugosi collection
The Old Dark House
Freaks
The Changeling


----------



## HallowsEve31 (Jul 20, 2007)

The Changeling was the first scary movie I was allowed to watch when I was about 7. It got me hooked on scary movies forever.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG, there are so many!
To name a few, in no particular order:
Nightmare Before Christmas
Corpse Bride
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the movie)
Psycho
Halloween (naturally)
Sleepy Hollow
Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein
Dracula (Bela Lugosi AND Christopher Lee)
Frankenstein
Young Frankenstein
The Wolfman
American Werewolf in London
Haunted Mansion
Hocus Pocus
Halloweentown
Under Wraps
Tower of Terror
The Fog (the original)
Charlie Brown
Garfield
Bugs Bunny's Halloween cartoons (gotta love witch hazel!)
Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Disney)

This could go on for days...

p.s. I've already started watching! Anybody else?


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

There are sooo many! I'll try to think of as many as I can...LOL

Halloween (the original...that's a tradition in my house!)
It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Both of the "Addams Family" movies
Monster House
Nightmare Before Christmas
An Amercian Werewolf in London
Constantine
House on Haunted Hill
Thirteen Ghosts
"Hush" Buffy the Vampire Slayer episode
Rear Window
North by Northwest
The Haunting
The Serpent and the Rainbow
All of M. Night Shyamalan's movies
Garfield's Halloween Show..whatever it may be that the networks are showing

I know there are a ton more...but those are what come to mind immediately!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Nightmare Before Christmas
The Addams Family
Return of the Living Dead
Dead Alive
Halloween
And basically anything Halloween related that comes on the television!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's one I wish I could find: "After School Special's Who Spooked Rodney?" Anyone know where to find it? I've looked on youtube and amazon. A classic early 80's episode!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

I always Disneys Hauntober Fest and 13 Nights of Halloween on ABC. I love the Halloweetown series and twitchs.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

halloweenking said:


> I always Disneys Hauntober Fest and 13 Nights of Halloween on ABC. I love the Halloweetown series and twitchs.


How did I not know about this?! I'll be sure to watch this year.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW! You diden't know about Hauntober Fest? It's where they play all the Halloween themed episodes and Disney Channle halloween movies. It's realy neat. This years new halloween movie is going to be "Twitches Too". They make it fun with tips and tricks and stuff. 

Here's a tv spot from last year: YouTube - Disney Channel's Hauntoberfest Movies Commercial


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
Nightmare Before Xmas
Halloween
Sleepy Hollow
these are my top faves...


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Dracula (1931)
Frankenstein (1931)
The Wolf Man (1941)
Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein (1948)
House of Wax (1953)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)
The Blob (1958)
Psycho (1960)
The Birds (1963)
Night of the Living Dead (1968)
Young Frankenstein (1974)
Dawn of the Dead (1978)
Halloween (1978)
Fright Night (1985)

These are the movies. I have included the year since many of these have been remade. I'm glad I didn't go first. I would have left some of them out without the reminders. I'm still probably forgetting some.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I love all Halloween movies and television shows...

What starts the season off for me, and is the best movie for Halloween, hands down...

HOCUS POCUS!

I could watch that movie over and over for the rest of my life...and I have intentions on it! LOL! I watch it over and over during the season! Sarah Jessica Parker is _*HOT!*_


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

halloweenking said:


> WOW! You diden't know about Hauntober Fest? It's where they play all the Halloween themed episodes and Disney Channle halloween movies. It's realy neat. This years new halloween movie is going to be "Twitches Too". They make it fun with tips and tricks and stuff.
> 
> Here's a tv spot from last year: http://youtube.com/watch?v=W9jTJptFJEY


Ok, now I know why I've never seen this. It's on cable/dish channels! Does anyone know if I can see it online?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Typical Classics:

Halloween
Friday 13th
Hellraiser
Exorcist
American werewolf in london
Child's play
Evil dead 1&2
Nightbreed (although hardly anyone i know has ever even heard of it)
Scream

Old ep's of 'are you afraid of the dark'


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

28 days later
beetlejuice
the birds
the blair witch project
casper
creepshow
creepshow 2
donnie darko
ernest scared stupid
friday the 13th movies
the fog
the gate
halloween
hocus pocus
house on haunted hill
identity
invasion of the body snatchers
ju-on
the monster squad
night of the living dead
nightmare on elm street
once bitten
poltergeist
pulse-japanese version
psycho
the ring
scream
the shining
the texas chainsaw massacre
vacany


----------



## BigEaredBat (Oct 2, 2008)

*Does anyone remember...?*

I am desperately trying to remember this movie that I used to watch as a kid. It's an animated kids movie about two siblings (a boy and girl...I think) who hang out with all the ghosts, ghouls, goblins, witches etc. on Halloween night. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Killer Clowns from Outerspace


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

OK so apparently Hocus Pocus has quite a following here. I've never seen it but have been wanting to for quite some time.

Madame Leota - Thank you for mentioning Disney's The Haunted Mansion!!! I realize it isn't popular with HM di-hards and I personally will never forgive Disney for ruining it by sticking Eddie Murphy in it. It could have also had a great sequel in "Phantom Manor" and maybe even a third like the POTC series, but alas, I fear that will never happen. Having said all that, it is still one of my favouite haunted house movies and the effects, set design and musical score are out of this world (no pun intended)!

OK, the list in order of my preferences:

Sleepy Hollow (the quintesential Halloween movie!)
The Others (I love this one....spooky, spooky, spooky!)
The Haunting (both versions & I love the book!)
Disney's The Haunted Mansion (not sure what my wife'll do if I watch this again this month!)
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Sixth Sense
From Hell
The Freightners (bet you all forgot about that one!)
Mary Shelley's Frankenstein
The Mummy & The Mummy II
Beetlejuice
Gothic
High Spirits (remember that one with Steve Guttneberg and Peter O'Toole??)
Amityville Horror (both versions)
An American Haunting
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Nightmare Before Christmas
Corpse Bride
House on Haunted Hill (both versions)
Thirteen Ghosts (both versions)
Ghost Ship
Practical Magic (yes I know it's the "chick flic" of the genre... LOL)
Scooby-Doo; The Movie & Scooby-Doo 2 (I liked #2 way better for some reason)
Adams Family & Adams Family Values
Casper
Disney's The Legend of Ichabod Crane
Young Frankenstein


Want to see/acquire:

Cemetery Man (looks interesting)
Trick or Treat
The Fog (both versions, they just look really cool!)
Hocus Pocus (everyone else has seen it, I might as well...LOL)

Well I'm sure I've fogotten something but that prettywell does it!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ah, don't even get me started on favorite Halloween movies! Haha. I don't limit myself to watching them around Halloween, I watch them year-round (yes, even on Christmas). I'm sure I'm not alone on that one, right?

The Crow
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Halloween
Sleepy Hollow
Friday The 13th
A Nightmare On Elm Street
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
The Simpsons-Treehouse of Horror
Halloween episodes of Roseanne
Halloween episodes of Home Improvement
Happy Days Halloween episode
Ghosbusters
Jeepers Creepers
Casper
Goosebumps
Halloweentown Series
House of 1000 Corpses 
Halloween episode of Doug
Scooby Doo Halloween specials
Monster House
House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price)
Frankenstein
Bride of Frankenstein
The Mummy
The Wolfman
Creature From the Black Lagoon
Nosferatu
Dawn of the Dead
House of Wax
An Amercian Werewolf in London
Exorcist
Garfield's Halloween Adventure
Beetlejuice
Rugrats - Halloween
Pet Semetery
Hocus Pocus
Corpse Bride
Ghost Ship
Addams Family
Addams Family Values
Young Frankenstein
The Masque of the Red Death
Child's play I, II, & III
Bride of Chucky
Seed of Chucky
Bad Moon
The Birds
Casper
Donnie Darko
The Fog
Invasion of the Body Snatchers
The Shining
The Haunted Mansion
Sixth Sense
Night of the Living Dead
Poltergeist
Psycho
Amityville Horror
Dead Silence
Scariest Places on Earth
Most Haunted
Ghosthunters
The Fall of the House of Usher
The Pit and the Pendulum
So Weird (old cancelled Disney Show about the paranormal)
A Haunting
Children of the Corn

And, of course, my favorite show to watch around Halloween (and every other time) is...

Tales From the Crypt!


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Many GREAT choices and picks! I dunno you guys...I consider myself hard core haunter, and I LOVED Disneys Haunted Mansion! Dont overthink it...it is what it is ya know? I love watching it for set and prop details mostly...and I like it as background when Im working in the lab....anybody remember the Ray Bradbury story made into a cartoon "Halloween Tree"? LOVE that one too!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Hocus pocus
Sleepy Hollow
Everything with Bela Lugosi and Boris Karloff, especially Dracula, white zombie, The mummy, the black cat, and the corpse vanishes
beetlejuice
the simpsons halloween episodes
the corpse bride
the nightmare before christmas
nosferatu
hitchcock movies
young frankenstein
any halloweeen tv episodes there was a hilarious one from fraiser on last week, fraiser and niles found a skull and though it had been a victim but it was actually an old prop from when they were kids, lol.
casper
monster house 
practical magic.
I tend to stay away from gorey movies


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

CROGLINVAMPIRE, I agree... I actually love the Haunted Mansion movie; the sets, the effects, almost everything about it. I just think it had even more potential and could've even been a series like POTC. 

Sigh... oh well! :OP


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Amazing.. no one has said:

Army of Darkness or
It's Alive


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Or The Ninth Gate...I love that movie...


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

One that I really liked and Disney channel won't show it anymore and it's not on dvd is The Scream Team.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Charlie Brown and the Haunted History of Halloween


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

My favorite of all time has been Legend of Sleepy Hollow (Disney), but there is also the Night on Bald Mountain scene from Fantasia and I love It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. A new favorite is Curse of the WereRabbit.

I guess I'm a kid at heart.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> Amazing.. no one has said:
> 
> Army of Darkness or
> It's Alive


It's Alive. Haven't seen that one in a while. Creepy movie.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I watch Monster Squad every October and it just come out on DVD last April so get a copy if you don't have the DVD yet.


----------



## harryden (Jul 6, 2010)

My favorite Halloween movies & TV Shows are:

Evil Dead (all 3)
Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
Mad Monster Party
An Amercian Werewolf in London
Texas Chainsaw Massacre


________________________________

Watch Dexter Online | Watch Tv Shows Online Free


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ironmaiden said:


> And wasn't there a movie years ago called "Dark Night of the Scarecrow"?



This is actually supposed to be getting a DVD release (finally) sometime before this Halloween. I remember watching it on tv as a kid.


We watch scary movies all year round, but there are only afew that actually get me in the Fall/Halloween mood.


Hocus Pocus
The Halloween films
SD & The Witches Ghost
The Goosebumps series
Any Sleepy Hollow film
Halloweentown movies

Newly added to this list is Trick r Treat


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have a few I bet no one remembers. 

1. The Midnight Hour- Teenagers in a town raise all the dead on Halloween. (Great graveyard scenes) with Shari Belafonti Harper.
2. When Good Ghouls Go Bad- Kinda like Hocus Pocus but with Christopher Lloyd
3. Fat Alberts Halloween- Haven't seen it since I was a kid but I remember loving it. I think I'll get it a rewatch it. 

I Love Hocus Pocus and Trick r' Treat (Charlie Brown is an A$$hole.....hahahaha!) and the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown. Roseanne and Home Improvement's Halloween episodes.


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

The ones I need to watch every year:
Halloween (Any or all except Rob Zombies catastrophes)
Nightmare before Xmas
Sleepy Hollow
The Wolfman (2010)- Will be a new edition this year.

Everything else is optional. I also like watching specials on tv.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

TV Shows/Specials

It’s The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
Garfield’s Halloween Adventure
King Of The Hill - Hilloween 
Simpsons - Tree House Of Horror I
Are You Afraid Of The Dark? - Tale Of The Twisted Claw 
Adventures Of Pete And Pete - Halloweenie
Spongebob Squarepants - Scaredy Pants
The Night Dracula Saved Halloween 

Films
Dracula (‘31)
Wolf Man (‘41)
House Of Frankenstein
Curse/Night Of The Demon
House On Haunted Hill (‘59)
Brides Of Dracula
Halloween 
Hocus Pocus
Halloweentown
Sleepy Hollow
Trick R’ Treat

I could go on and on with the films but it has to stop at some point, right?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of the movies I like for Halloween:

Stephen King's "It"
"The Thing"-Not Halloween per se, but great special effects and creepy
"The Birds"
"Psycho" (The original) 
"Halloween" (The original)
"The Fog" (The original)-I particularly like this movie because it features the mother-daughter scream-queen team of Janet Leigh (from "Psycho") and Jamie-Lee Curtis (from "Halloween")
"The Fly"  and "The Fly 2" (the 80's remakes)
"Beetlejuice"
"The Frighteners"
"The Car"
"Christine"
"Creepshow"- particularly, "Something To Tide You Over" and "The Crate"
"Creepshow 2"- particularly, "The Raft"
"The Ring"
"Shutter"
"28 Days Later"-you gotta love fast and furious zombies 
"Gargoyles"-aired in 1972 as a made-for-TV movie. Although this may be considered campy by today's standards, this is a great scary movie with great props and awesome costumes. It won an EMMY for 'outstanding achievement in makeup'
"Trilogy Of Terror"-another made-for-TV movie, originally aired in 1975. It stars queen of the 'B' horror movies, Karen Black. I especially like the third story about the killer Zuni fetish doll.
And who could forget such classics as:
"Killer Klowns From Outer Space" and
"Dr. Giggles"

And, of course, every year I'm always sure to watch
"It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown"

There are numerous others, which I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

MOVIES
The Nightmare Before Christmas #1 Fav
Friday The 13th(all of the series) #2 Fav
Halloween(all of the series) #3 Fav
A Nightmare On Elm Street(all of the series) #4 Fav
Cats Eye #5 Fav
Creepshow #6 Fav

TV SHOW
"V" - The original(kinda cheesy) and the Latest ABC Series


----------



## jentopian-fir (May 13, 2010)

Here's my September/October viewing

Films:
Trick 'r' Treat
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Ernest Scared Stupid
Ghostbusters 1-2
The Frighteners
Teen Wolf
Sleepy Hollow
Fright Night
Teen Witch
Dracula and pretty much any other old monster movie
Fantastic Mr. Fox (I know this is not a Halloween related movie, but it is styled beautifully and definitely makes me think of autumn)
The Lost Boys
Hocus Pocus
The Evil Dead trilogy

TV:
Disney's Halloween Treat
The Adventures of Pete and Pete 
Any Roseanne Halloween episode
It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!
Monsters vs. Aliens Halloween special (this was a favorite of mine last year!)
Anything on Discovery/History/Travel Channel (except Most Haunted)


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

jentopian-fir said:


> Here's my September/October viewing
> 
> Monsters vs. Aliens Halloween special (this was a favorite of mine last year!)


I loved it as well! Nice to see a cool, new Halloween special.


----------



## Diksha (Oct 15, 2010)

My favorite Halloween movies

Creepshow 
Drive Thru
The Pumpkin Karver
Mirror 2
Saw
Grudge

________________
Watch One tree hill online | Simpsons Season | Ncis Season


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm watching Nosferatu for the first time tonight. I am absolutely loving the score and the awesome silent movie acting. 

I am a huge wimp and lose a lot of sleep when I watch scary movies...so only the happy/kid friendly Halloween movies are for me. All of them have been mentioned, but why not share them again. Disney's Ichabod Crane and Halloween Haunts, anything by Tim Burton, Hocus Pocus, Charlie Brown, The Mummy, Abbot and Costello Meet Frankenstein, and any classic in black and white. They all help me get into the mood


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

All the Hammer Horror films, Dracula, Mummy, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

For me its 

Disneys Halloween Treat
Disneys Scary Stories
The Halloween Tree
Garfields Halloween
Charlie Brown Great Pumpkin
Yogi Bear Witch in Jellystone
Bugs Bunny Howl-o-ween Special
Roseannes Halloween all 9 
Home Improvement Halloweens all 9
Simpsons Treehouse of Horrors

The Nightmare Before Christmas
E.T.
Hocus Pocus
Monster Squad 

And the list goes on


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Young Frankenstein


----------

